# Herrigen - Zen and the art of Archery...



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Can highly reccommend Eugen Herrigel: Zen in the art of Archery. Not sure how helpful it is as a shooting book, but an interesting read,

http://www.ideologic.org/files/Eugen_Herrigel_-_Zen_in_the_Art_of_Archery.pdf

Shot 400 rds of .65 at the paintball place this morning.

I've been reading "The Inner Game of Golf" along with Herrigel, trying to shoot as a meditation: trying to become absorbed in the rhythm.

Pick a paintball, seat it, turn, pivot, draw , raise , aim, breathe, release, breathe, lower...

When I could just let myself shoot unconsciously I got some good shots, tennis ball at 5 metres...(good for me), a couple hitting a tennis ball at 10 metres...

It's interesting trying to hit head shots on a silhoutte target, at 12 metres. I consistently group low and to the right, in a group of maybe 4 inches. It's like, my brain knows to do the shooting task consistently, it just thinks the target is about 20 centimetres from where it really is...


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have this problem sometimes because of my eyes. In my case it is generally high and to the right but in a tight circle. I found for my self if I close my left eye for just a second or two as I look at my target just before I draw that it will let my dominate eye (right eye) focus back on the target and I will move back to center.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thankyou very much man, now I have something good to read an try!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Mike,

I scanned through a little, and it looks like an interesting read.

Thanks for sharing,

SSS aka Steve


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Thank You very much for the link.

All work is meditation and shooting is may one of the best ways to go out of the brain, which destroys the concentration, and let loose the near to the flow.

Nice gift! :wub:



Rip


----------

